# Pretty boy Kobe punked out on the Rucker.



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

As soon as I heard that Kobe was supposedly going to be showing up at the Rucker, I thought.. yeah right. I guess I was right.

He's to pretty for streetball. To concerned about his rep as well.


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

I think most of the guys that play at Rucker Park are full of it. A lot of them say they are good enough to play in the league but they will never make it. I know that some pros like Marbury and Stack go there and have gotten beat and I have never been there so I probably shouldn't say anything, but I think most of the hype about all those streetballers is bs. I do agree that Kobe would probably be too afraid of hurting his rep to go there, but he is still one of the best 1 on 1 players in basketball.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I think Kobe would hold his own, but I also think that he would get embarrassed a few times. I'm talking like, getting crosssed or dunked on, or he would be tricked by some fancy moves.....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> I think Kobe would hold his own, but I also think that he would get embarrassed a few times. I'm talking like, getting crosssed or dunked on, or he would be tricked by some fancy moves.....


But, when you go and play streetball that's what you expect. :yes:


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

I read in the paper kobe missed his flight supposably.Tons of fans were there hoping to see him.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

who cares about all this anyways? kobe has nothing to prove to these ghetto children. he is one of, if not the best, bball player in the NBA today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by *hOnDo *
> who cares about all this anyways? kobe has nothing to prove to these ghetto children. he is one of, if not the best, bball player in the NBA today.


Oh, just another thread for the Laker hata's to try and hop on.
"Well without shaq....blah blah"
Rings, rings, rings.....:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *hOnDo *
> who cares about all this anyways? kobe has nothing to prove to these ghetto children. he is one of, if not the best, bball player in the NBA today.


Ghetto Children? Yeah, I guess Kobe doesn't have to keep his word. I mean, he doesn't need to prove anything to those Ghetto Children...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

KC Why the hate you say you don't dislike Kobe but you take every opportunity to disparage him ,i don't worship ballplayers i only admire greatness in them when I see it, and Kobe has it plus he's a good kid to boot. You need to check an article about what Kobe did for a sick teenager in sac town he didnt even know the kid was sick but took time out to spend time with the kid and sign things for him and his prom date while he was at dinner ,the kid has very little time to live and approached bryant between games ,kob's by no means the greatest baller but he's on his way to being one of the best and for you to not list him as a top 5 player only exposes your lack of bball knowledge ,i don't say that to diss you but if you're a true ball fan you have to see that kobes a cut above,JKidd,TMAC,Pierce,

and by the way 56 in three quarters are you kidding me Tmac never's come close to that the man himself admits he has a ways to go to get on Kobe's level


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

How am I hating? I don't like the comment about "ghetto children". So, since they are just "ghetto children" Kobe doen't have to show up. It doesn't matter that they got their hopes up and waited outside for him to come. They are just "ghetto children" afterall..... I'm not putting down Kobe, I'm just saying that I don't like that phrase.


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

KC, you weren't hating on Kobe in that reply but I have read a lot of your other posts on several threads and it does appear that you dislike Kobe. Plus, I think Jazz was referring to the things you have posted before not this particular post.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *thrice911 *
> KC, you weren't hating on Kobe in that reply but I have read a lot of your other posts on several threads and it does appear that you dislike Kobe. Plus, I think Jazz was referring to the things you have posted before not this particular post.


I have said many times that I don't dislike Kobe. Whatever you decide to do with this information is up to you. If you choose to believe me, fine. If you choose to believe that I am being untruthful, fine. Please, stop asking me this question though.....


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I have to agree KC I don't like the phrase either .


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

I never asked you a question:no:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *thrice911 *
> I never asked you a question:no:


It doesn't matter if you did or not. I'm generally sick of talking about the subject.....


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

well im sorry your sick of talking about it, maybe you should not respond to posts about it. you said I asked you a question and I didn't. Just claryfing. no problem here.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

He probably wasnt going to be overly welcomed there as it is. Now he is absolutley not welcome im sure!:yes:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *thrice911 *
> well im sorry your sick of talking about it, maybe you should not respond to posts about it. you said I asked you a question and I didn't. Just claryfing. no problem here.


Nope, sorry. I never said you asked me the question. I was talking to Lakers fans in general. I don't know how you interpreted my comment.... Believe me, if someone didn't ask me that question every time I post, I would ignore it....


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Fordy74 *
> He probably wasnt going to be overly welcomed there as it is. Now he is absolutley not welcome im sure!:yes:


I agree. He should never go there now. It would be a major safety concern.....


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Kobe has better things to do than play with a bunch of guys who probably don't like him and just want to make him look bad


----------



## linus#1 (Jun 24, 2002)

Kobe can do whatever he wants...there's a reason why the guys who play at Rucker rarely make it to the league....all of the crossover dribbles and fancy behind the back dribbles would be considered traveling in the NBA...they are great moves and exciting as well but as far as being legal...uh no.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*You guessed right???*

Ya got that right, no need to waste his freakin time on streetball, he's just preparing for the 4-IN-A-ROW Championship!!!! Better things to do, than play at some park.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: You guessed right???*



> Originally posted by *LA-Drew *
> Ya got that right, no need to waste his freakin time on streetball, he's just preparing for the 4-IN-A-ROW Championship!!!! Better things to do, than play at some park.


EXACTLY..i'm tired of people saying how kobe sucks casue he plays with shaq, kobe knows how good he really is and thats all that matters


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

It's fine with me, I'd rather have Kobe at home practicing his 3 and shooting 1000 jump shots a day.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*why should he play at rucker*

Kobe is a professional athelete. Why should he care about rucker park. Rucker Park is for a bunch of guys who arent good enough to play in the REAL League. These guys can do one of two things. Dunk and/or Crossover. Its not even real basketball. 

Besides what would be the purpose. think about it, he goes to play, kicks some ***, then next week youll find a new reason to hate on him. :laugh:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*KOBE/LAKER HATERZ, Swallow this*

Freakin haterz will always feel the pain and suffering Kobe puts on their asses when he beats the crap out their favorite teams to all you haterz out there.......why don't you all just absorb and swallow the Lakers and Kobe's dominance 4-IN-A-ROW BABY!!!:upset:


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

It is a long tradition of NBA players going out to Ruckers and battling the playground legends. If Kobe wants to go out there it's cool. To the guys out there, crossing up Kobe and dunking on him is a major achievement..to a guy who has three rings, several million dollars, and could leave Ruckers with everyone of the players' women it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Kobe - No show @ Rucker*

I know for a fact, that Rucker is a legendary playground, My question is??? Is it true that all these NBA players go there to play every off year just for pick-ups??? Is it worth an injury?? I guess bottom line is entertainment.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

NBA players are always playing somewhere so why not the highest form of playground basketball? Here in LA you can catch guys playing at UCLA or even on Venice Beach. The average NBA pro thinks he is invincible and doesn't worry about injury. Didn't Jamal Crawford get hurt last year in a pick up game????


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Off season Ball*

That's true!!!:laugh:


----------



## The Ballatician PDM$ (Jul 16, 2002)

Aww there goes Dee Bo talkin trash again cause he jealous that most experts don't consider T-Mac better than Bryant or never has gotten acclaimed as the best in the NBA 

Who gives a damn if Kobe ddint show at the Rucker..that place is too easy for him. If vince Carter dominates there then Kobe-who is a better player in almost every aspect of the game(except shooting and dunk style)then Kobe would dominate even more.

Him and shaq are considered by many the 2 best players in the NBA..and now you think he gonna get punked at the rucker by TJ Ford or Kenny Satterfield. lol..

WEll I can understand you...Shaq or no Shaq..T-Mac still aint in Kobe's level,no matter what circumstances both are at. Im stil lwaiting on that link were somebody with basketball credibility claims T-Mac is bette than Bryant..hmm..I thought so..they don't exist!!  

Nice to see you again tohugh main!!


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

you know I think that kobe would post bigger numbers without Shaq but would not win a championship...

and i think shaq would post bigger numbers without another star but would not win a championship...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Ha*

Kobe did play there and scored 15 and had 7 reb and 7 assists in one half


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

LOL yes he did and now I hear crickets churping


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I was just trying to start some mess. I could really care less whether he showed up or not..

I will avoid any argument with you though, since we have already done this dance about 10 times..

peace




> Originally posted by *Pimpsy Collins *
> Aww there goes Dee Bo talkin trash again cause he jealous that most experts don't consider T-Mac better than Bryant or never has gotten acclaimed as the best in the NBA
> 
> Who gives a damn if Kobe ddint show at the Rucker..that place is too easy for him. If vince Carter dominates there then Kobe-who is a better player in almost every aspect of the game(except shooting and dunk style)then Kobe would dominate even more.
> ...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

His numbers weren't that impressive. I mean, he played well, but the game ended in a tie and he didn't do anything spectacular.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> His numbers weren't that impressive. I mean, he played well, but the game ended in a tie and he didn't do anything spectacular.


The point of the thread was that he wasn't going to play..he did.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Wilt_The_Stilt *
> 
> 
> The point of the thread was that he wasn't going to play..he did.


Yeah, and he showed up 2 days late. What's your point?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

My point is that you were trying to diss him by saying he wasn't going to show-and now you try to make it seem like it didn't matter that he came becuase he didn't do anything "spectacular". And in your favorite action


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Wilt_The_Stilt *
> My point is that you were trying to diss him by saying he wasn't going to show-and now you try to make it seem like it didn't matter that he came becuase he didn't do anything "spectacular".


No, I said that if he went he would probably get embarrassed on a few plays. We don't know if he did because they conveniantly left out highlights of Kobe on defense...... I can only imagine. :laugh: 

I never said he wouldn't go....


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> 
> 
> No, I said that if he went he would probably get embarrassed on a few plays. We don't know if he did because they conveniantly left out highlights of Kobe on defense...... I can only imagine. :laugh:
> ...


Maybe they left those out because no one wants to watch a bunch of guys play defense...surely you dont think it is more exciting to watch defense than offense do you? You said he is to afraid to go anywhere without Shaq...and now he went somewhere


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Wilt_The_Stilt *
> 
> 
> Maybe they left those out because no one wants to watch a bunch of guys play defense...surely you dont think it is more exciting to watch defense than offense do you? You said he is to afraid to go anywhere without Shaq...and now he went somewhere


Did I say that in this thread? No. Have I said that before? Yes, jokingly. Plese, quit because you have nothing here. You have nothing to argue. I said they may have schooled Kobe, we don't know. We didn't get to see Highlights of him on defense.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> He won't play anywhere without Shaq...


See..you did say it in this thread-jokingly maybe-but get your facts straight...im done


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Ok, so I was wrong, but what does that prove? You can go dig up a quote that I admitted I was joking about? Yeah, you're done, but you haven't proven anything....


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

LOL, I looked back and I didn't find anything. Nice job making stuff up.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

no you deleted the old post-nice try


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

This thread is a history. No explanations needed.


----------

